# الرجل الحقيقى ولا حاجه !



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

ممكن متكونش راجل شكله حلو .. 

بس بموافقك وعمايلك .. تخلى الست  تشوفك أجمل رجل فى العالم ..

ممكن متكونش غنى .. بس لو مبخلتش عليها و كنت كريم معاها .. هتقدرك و ها تحترمك .. وساعتها لو جيبت لها وردة هايبقى كأنك جيبتلها الدنيا كلها ..


الراجل الحقيقى هو اللى يعرف يقود العلاقه .. مش بالعافيه ولا بالزعيق .. أنما بالحكمه والحنيه ..

الراجل الحقيقى ولا حاجه ... من غير الست .. 

الحكايه عامله زى طبق السلطه .. ماينفعش يبقى كلها طماطم .. وماينفعش يبقى كلها خيار ..



ملطووشه من فيلم لروعتها :wub:
​


----------



## raffy (15 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه جميييييلة قوى يا مارسلينو 
شكرا للموضوع الاكثر من رائع طبعا


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (15 يونيو 2011)

نايس مارسيلينيو
يابني انت معلم كبير
حبيبي


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

جميل موضوعك يا ميلو لان الرجل بيكمل المرأه والمرأه بتكمل الرجل ولازم يكون في تفاهم واحترام وحب متبادل وهتبقي اطعم سلطه ممكن تاكلها في حياتك ههههههه


----------



## مسرة (15 يونيو 2011)

*هههههه زي السلطه تماما *
*بجد جميل و خفيف, انا بعنيها *
*هافتكر السلطه بتاعتك دايما هههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ممكن متكونش راجل شكله حلو ..
> 
> بس بموافقك وعمايلك .. تخلى الست  تشوفك أجمل رجل فى العالم ..
> 
> ...



الله الله
ربنا يكتر من النوع ده 
رووووووووعه بجد
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## شميران (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> الراجل الحقيقى ولا حاجه ... من غير الست .. ​


*تسلم ايدك يامرسيلينيو كلام جميل جداااااااااا *
*وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة .......عهم عهم* :471qu::454sr:

*لالا انا بمزح معاك حقيقة الرجل بتصرفاته واخلاقه ومواقفه  الشهمة ومثلما تقول ليس بالضرورة ان يكون غني او جميل جدا او او او....بس المهم انه يحترم شريكة حياته ويقدرها ويعمل كل الي يقدر عليه لاسعادها وطبعا هالكلام ينطبق للنساء ايضا شكرا لموضوعك يامرسيلينيو والرب يباركك*


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

raffy قال:


> هههههههههههه جميييييلة قوى يا مارسلينو
> شكرا للموضوع الاكثر من رائع طبعا




ثانكس رافى عجبنى انا كمان اوى​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> نايس مارسيلينيو
> يابني انت معلم كبير
> حبيبي




معلم مين ياعم انا لاطشها ههههه

نورت يا روميوووو​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل موضوعك يا ميلو لان الرجل بيكمل المرأه والمرأه بتكمل الرجل ولازم يكون في تفاهم واحترام وحب متبادل وهتبقي اطعم سلطه ممكن تاكلها في حياتك ههههههه




طيب انا جوووووعت وعايز سلطه حالا :smile02​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> *هههههه زي السلطه تماما *
> *بجد جميل و خفيف, انا بعنيها *
> *هافتكر السلطه بتاعتك دايما هههه*




هههههه حلوة السلطه 

بس زودى الكرمب فيها :smile01​


----------



## مسرة (15 يونيو 2011)

*اه صحيح يعني ايه كلمه كرمب *
*مرت عليا بس ما عرفتش معناها*


----------



## ميرنا (15 يونيو 2011)

سبحان مغير الاحو يا لينو مش الاخ كان عدو المراه برضو


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 يونيو 2011)

> الراجل الحقيقى ولا حاجه ... من غير الست ..


واالست ولا حاجة من غير الراجل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2011)

بأمانة مفيش بعد الكلام دا كلام 
بجد الكلام رااااااااائع
ميرسي كتييييييير 
مارسيلينو ربنا 
يفرح قلبك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 يونيو 2011)

رااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا ياميلو بجد روعه موضوع عجبنى جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا

متشكره ليك جدااااااااااااااااااااا على مواضيعك العسل دى


عارف الراجل لازم يبقى لمراته كل حاجه هو الأب والأخ والصديق والحبيب والحنان والراحه والأمان والنفس الواحده وكل جاحه فى الدنيا وهى كمان تكون له كل حاجه
​


----------



## girgis2 (15 يونيو 2011)

*حلو يا مرسلينو الموضوع
شكرااا ليك وربنا يباركك

وبمناسبة الفيلم بقى ننزل بالتتر ههههه:

متحاولش تبقى حد تاني غير نفسك
دور بنفسك جوة نفسك
متكسلش وقوم قلب ودور   هتلاقي ميزتك
صدقني هه هه هتلاقي ميزتك
دور بنفسك جوة نفسك

مع تحيات دبووور هههههههههه
*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 يونيو 2011)

انا هقول كلمتين مختصرين 
اللي انت بتقوله كلام من الاخر 
بس للاسف نادر جداااا الللي بيقدر يفهمه ويعرف ويقدر كمان يطبقه
تسلم ايدك


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الله الله
> ربنا يكتر من النوع ده
> رووووووووعه بجد
> ميرسي ليك
> ربنا يباركك




ربنا يخليكي نووورتى​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يامرسيلينيو كلام جميل جداااااااااا *
> *وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة عظيمة .......عهم عهم* :471qu::454sr:
> 
> *لالا انا بمزح معاك حقيقة الرجل بتصرفاته واخلاقه ومواقفه  الشهمة ومثلما تقول ليس بالضرورة ان يكون غني او جميل جدا او او او....بس المهم انه يحترم شريكة حياته ويقدرها ويعمل كل الي يقدر عليه لاسعادها وطبعا هالكلام ينطبق للنساء ايضا شكرا لموضوعك يامرسيلينيو والرب يباركك*



كلامك كله صح 100% تسلم ايدك​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> سبحان مغير الاحو يا لينو مش الاخ كان عدو المراه برضو




ومازلت وحياتك .. ولكنها خطه ههههه​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> واالست ولا حاجة من غير الراجل




اكيييييد طبعا ومحدش يقدر يقول عكس كدة​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بأمانة مفيش بعد الكلام دا كلام
> بجد الكلام رااااااااائع
> ميرسي كتييييييير
> مارسيلينو ربنا
> يفرح قلبك​




ثانكس مرورك 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

​


tota bent elmaseh قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا ياميلو بجد روعه موضوع عجبنى جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> متشكره ليك جدااااااااااااااااااااا على مواضيعك العسل دى
> 
> ...




صح يا توتا كلامك

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *حلو يا مرسلينو الموضوع
> شكرااا ليك وربنا يباركك
> 
> وبمناسبة الفيلم بقى ننزل بالتتر ههههه:
> ...



هههههههه على فكره بحبه اوى الفيلم دة​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> انا هقول كلمتين مختصرين
> اللي انت بتقوله كلام من الاخر
> بس للاسف نادر جداااا الللي بيقدر يفهمه ويعرف ويقدر كمان يطبقه
> تسلم ايدك



اة فعلا .. هو الراجل الشرقى محتاج يعيد النظر تانى فى اسلوبه​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

علي فكرة يا مارو
نفس الكلام علي المرأة
المرأة في ايديها تشكل الراجل اللي قصادها
ومش قصدي تشكله بانها تلغي وجوده او شخصيته
قصدي تشكل المعاملة
في ايديها يكون كويس وحنين وبيعاملها احسن معاملة وفي ايديها يكون معاها وحش اوي وقاسي
يعني تقدر تقول كده العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة مفتاحها في ايد الاتنين
وبرده المرأة من غير الرجل ولا حاجة ​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2011)

مش الراجل بس 
والمراءه كمان بتصرفتها وافعالها تخليه يشوفها اجمل واحده فى العالم 
لازم تفهمه وتحبه زى ما هو عايز مش زى ما هى عايزه 
الراجل والمراءه اللى متحيدين تحت رعايه ربنا بيميلوا  لبعض ده شئ الهى مش بايدينا 
ربنا قال للمراءه الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك ويسود عليك 
وآدم قال هذه عظم من عظامى ولحم من لحمى 
==============================
ميرسى على الموضوع 
الرب معاك


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> علي فكرة يا مارو
> نفس الكلام علي المرأة
> المرأة في ايديها تشكل الراجل اللي قصادها
> ومش قصدي تشكله بانها تلغي وجوده او شخصيته
> ...




صح الكلام .. ثانكس مرمر​


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> مش الراجل بس
> والمراءه كمان بتصرفتها وافعالها تخليه يشوفها اجمل واحده فى العالم
> لازم تفهمه وتحبه زى ما هو عايز مش زى ما هى عايزه
> الراجل والمراءه اللى متحيدين تحت رعايه ربنا بيميلوا  لبعض ده شئ الهى مش بايدينا
> ...




حلو كلامك اوى يا سوسو​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ممكن متكونش راجل شكله حلو ..​
> 
> 
> بس بموافقك وعمايلك .. تخلى الست تشوفك أجمل رجل فى العالم ..​
> ...


 
*يا سبحان الرب! *
*ده موضوع لمارس ولا بيتهيالي:smile02*
*انت في هدنة ولا استسلمت *
*هههههههههههههههه*

*اول مرة بتفق معاك في موضوع :smile01*
*كلام رائع ومزبوط*
*تسلم ايدك*


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2012)

كلام جميل جدا مارسيلينو

الاتنين بيكملوا بعض 

ومحدش يقدر يعيش بعيد عن التانى 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك
​


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل جدا مارسيلينو
> 
> الاتنين بيكملوا بعض
> 
> ...




شكرا يا مامتى نورتى​


----------



## morgan-10 (4 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2012)

كلام جميل جدا يا مارسلينو وصح الرجل الحقيقى هو اللى يحتوى المراءة بحبه وبحنانه ليها موضوع جميل عجبنى كتير ربنا يباركك


----------

